# [ 2013 ] "Hidden Gem" resorts



## T_R_Oglodyte

I thought it might be interesting to get a thread going on "hidden gem" resorts.

By that I'm thinking of resorts that don't get a lot of publicity because they aren't "glamor" resorts with lots of amenities. But the resorts are in good locales, are nicely furnished, well-maintained and well run, and are just nice places to be.  To me when I find such a place it almost feels more like "home" than a "resort".  Most definitely these are resorts that people who are looking for "resort experiences" will not be interested in.  But some place that appeals to those of us who are more interested in location than amenities and are only looking for a nice place to stay as a base for other activities.

To start I'll offer a couple of my hidden gems.  

First - Whispering Woods in Welches, OR.  Located in the Cascade Mountains between Portland, OR and Mt. Hood.  Well-maintained.  Lots of easy day trip options, including Portland, Mt. Hood, Columbia Gorge, Willamette Valley.  Outdoor activities for fishing, hiking, rafting, skiing (year round at Mt. Hood), parasailing, wine tasting. 

Second - Mandalay Shores in Oxnard, CA. One block from a golden sand beach that literally stretches for miles in either direction.  Again, well-maintained and furnished.  Very small resort in a residential area.  About the only on-site amenities are a swimming pool and fitness room.  Good base for all of the activities that are in the area north of Los Angeles.  The beach is less crowded than other SoCal beaches.  We've used this as a base for trips to Magic Mountain in Valencia - about 90 minutes away. But those who want to go to MM can do so, while others who want more peace and quiet hang out on the beach.  Channel Island Shores is a stone's throw away and offers similar opportunities.


----------



## ampaholic

+1 on the Whispering Woods - and the drive down from Hood River is amazing.

I think Cabana Club in Birch Bay, WA. is a hidden gem. Not very "resorty" but clean and in a swell location.

I loved going to Magic Mountain back in the day - I once rode Colossus 19 times in one day (no lines!!!!).


----------



## Carol C

*Royal Dunes Resort, Hilton Head*

From time to time this resort is mentioned on TUG. It's in the same plantation as the Marriott's Barony and the Westin Resorts...and easy walking distance to those resorts and to the beach. They also offer free shuttle ride via golfcarts to beach for those loaded up with beach stuff. Best of all, the decor is gorgeous and upgraded often. There are three bedrooms...two of them are at either end of the large villa with its own master bath, making two of the BRs actual master suites. In the middle is the third bedroom with a detached third bathroom next to it. They are all handicap accessible units with amble space, grab-bars in bathrooms, etc. And the keycard access to elevators makes this resort quite secure. This resort exchanges both in RCI and II and I believe is Gold Crown with RCI. A real gem on Hilton Head when folks gush mostly about Marriotts and DVC.


----------



## classiclincoln

Grand Caymanian in the Cayman Islands
Sands of Kahana in Maui
Renaissance Aruba 
Four Seasons in Portugal.
Dona Lola in Malaga Spain.

Reviews of the first two are in the Marketplace.


----------



## Passepartout

I'd tell you some of my fav's but then I'd have to kill you. Kinda like a favorite fishin' hole. You want it ruined, just tell somebody.

Jim


----------



## stoler527

*Marriott royal palms*

Marriott Royal Palms is an older resort and is frequently overlooked in favor of Grande Vista, Cypress Harbour and even Harbor Lake. We like the quiet, non-resort atmosphere and the location very close to Disney. Guests can access the Marriott Hotel if they want extra resort amenities. It is usually easy to trade into
the Royal Palms because it has the reputation of being dated.


----------



## artringwald

*Wailea Ekahi Village*

Wailea Ekahi Village in Maui isn't a timeshare, so we have to rent when we go there, but we love the property. It was built in 1975, so the buildings look dated, but the grounds are beautifully maintained by a team of 12 gardeners. The feature we like best is it's location on Keawakapu Beach. The golden sand is soft, the waves are gentle, the shore slopes off gradually, and it's hard to find a rock to stub your toe on. There are rocks on the end of the beach, but they make a nice home for the fish, and snorkeling is excellent. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

ampaholic said:


> +1 on the Whispering Woods - and the drive down from Hood River is amazing.
> 
> I think Cabana Club in Birch Bay, WA. is a hidden gem. Not very "resorty" but clean and in a swell location.
> 
> I loved going to Magic Mountain back in the day - I once rode Colossus 19 times in one day (no lines!!!!).



I think you mean the drive *down to* Hood River or *up from* Hood River.  One of my fondest memories of WW is a Labor Dat weekend about five years ago when DW, DD, SIL and I drove to Hood River from Seattle and spent an afternoon in Hood River doing wine tasting.  We then bought picked up some groceries in Hood River and headed up to WW, where SIL and I grilled the fish while the women handled the other parts of dinner.  Opened a couple of bottles of vino purchased that afternoon and had a delightful time time on the deck. Next day we hit a bunch wineries in Yamhill, after which DD and SIL decamped back to the Bay Area and we returned to Seattle.

Re the Colossus at MM, without me doing anything at all my kids just gravitated there after doing all of other roller coasters at the park.  They just came to appreciate the subtleties and joys of a well-designed classic wooden roller coaster because of the Colossus and the Giant Dipper n Santa Cruz.  We've talked several times about getting back together there, but we've never made concrete plans.  This might be a good impetus.


----------



## chellej

I agree with whispering woods
 Love Island Park Village
 Love Lake Pend Orielle Shores resort


----------



## Beaglemom3

Brant Point Courtyard, Nantucket, Massachusetts.

Old-timey and quaint.


----------



## ampaholic

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think you mean the drive *down to* Hood River or *up from* Hood River.  One of my fondest memories of WW is a Labor Dat weekend about five years ago when DW, DD, SIL and I drove to Hood River from Seattle and spent an afternoon in Hood River doing wine tasting.  We then bought picked up some groceries in Hood River and headed up to WW, where SIL and I grilled the fish while the women handled the other parts of dinner.  Opened a couple of bottles of vino purchased that afternoon and had a delightful time time on the deck. Next day we hit a bunch wineries in Yamhill, after which DD and SIL decamped back to the Bay Area and we returned to Seattle.



Naw - I meant what I said - The drive down _*to*_ Whispering Woods on State Highway 35 *from* the City of Hood River is awesome.

Whenever you go south - on the map you are going down - as compared to across. 

You might be thinking elevation - but not everyone thinks the way you do 



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Re the Colossus at MM, without me doing anything at all my kids just gravitated there after doing all of other roller coasters at the park.  They just came to appreciate the subtleties and joys of a well-designed classic wooden roller coaster because of the Colossus and the Giant Dipper n Santa Cruz.  We've talked several times about getting back together there, but we've never made concrete plans.  This might be a good impetus.



Well, I don't think 19 rides in a day is a record - but I felt like I was on a ship that was still moving when I laid down that night. 

Be forewarned


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Beaglemom3 said:


> Brant Point Courtyard, Nantucket, Massachusetts.
> 
> Old-timey and quaint.


Yeah!!!  That's one I've already made a mental note of.


----------



## Beaglemom3

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yeah!!!  That's one I've already made a mental note of.



  You'll be able to catch the preposition strandings at Jetties Beach.





--


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Shhh....*

Coincidence about the kudos for Whispering Woods?  Just home from visiting my sisses in Portland and starting to plan for a t/s week around my niece's wedding in August '14.  Her wedding venue is somewhere near Mt. Hood and a stay in Welches would be ideal.  As expected, there's no availability showing with RCI for that time frame, though....

Eagle's Nest in Crested Butte was one of my favorite trades.  The Osbourne Club in Torquay, England was too. Also Marco Polo Club Alpina in Austria!


----------



## Elan

Eagle Crest in Redmond, OR.  Nothing fancy at all about the place, but I think one would be hard pressed to find a better family resort.  

  The best thing about the resort, IMO, is that the resort & units are well thought out.  They're townhouse units, so you have nobody above or below; the units back either to the golf course or the Deschutes River; they all have large decks with gas BBQ's and there's a lockable outdoor storage closet for each unit - large enough to hold bikes, golf clubs, coolers, etc.  

  Additionally, there are three golf courses and six(?) pools on site, so things usually aren't too crowded.  Bike rentals, tennis clinics, horseback rides, craft classes, zumba, spa.  Pretty much everything needed for a really fun and/or relaxing family vacation.  

  Want to take a day trip?  The resort is a relatively short drive to Crater Lake NP,






 Smith Rock State Park,






 Newberry National Volcanic Monument,







 Mt Bachelor ski resort and numerous other outdoor destinations.  

  Also, daily views of many of the peaks of the Cascade Range.  






  Funny thing is that I bought there without having ever been, but I've always loved the Central Oregon area.


----------



## heathpack

Elan said:


> Eagle Crest in Redmond, OR.  Nothing fancy at all about the place, but I think one would be hard pressed to find a better family resort.
> 
> The best thing about the resort, IMO, is that the resort & units are well thought out.  They're townhouse units, so you have nobody above or below; the units back either to the golf course or the Deschutes River; they all have large decks with gas BBQ's and there's a lockable outdoor storage closet for each unit - large enough to hold bikes, golf clubs, coolers, etc.
> 
> Additionally, there are three golf courses and six(?) pools on site, so things usually aren't too crowded.  Bike rentals, tennis clinics, horseback rides, craft classes, zumba, spa.  Pretty much everything needed for a really fun and/or relaxing family vacation.
> 
> Want to take a day trip?  The resort is a relatively short drive to Crater Lake NP,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smith Rock State Park,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newberry National Volcanic Monument,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mt Bachelor ski resort and numerous other outdoor destinations.
> 
> Also, daily views of many of the peaks of the Cascade Range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is that I bought there without having ever been, but I've always loved the Central Oregon area.



Awesome post!!!  Very helpful to see the pics and understand what's nearby.

H


----------



## klpca

Just put a week on hold at Eagle Crest. It's been on my short list for quite awhile and this thread made me take a look to see what's available. 

Our daughter is a climber and she and her boyfriend just spent a few weeks at Smith. Looks like a beautiful place!


----------



## Icc5

*A couple for us*

Whispering Woods was great.  We were there about 20 years ago without having a clue about it or what was in the area.  We were there when my kids were both very young.  Peacefull with much to do a shor drive away.

We also enjoyed Cliffs Club in Vegas for relaxation, off the main areas and again, relaxation.
Bart


----------



## Passepartout

Not that I have large experience with many systems, but have found many, 'under the radar' clean, well located resorts in the Vacation Internationale family.


----------



## vacationdoc

*eagle crest*

The best thing about Eagle Crest for me is the juniper aromatherapy.


----------



## Icc5

*Eagle Crest*

We have always enjoyed the Worldmark Units at Eagle Crest a little better then the other units.  Might just be the little welcome packet but whatever it is when we have been there it has made a difference.  
Bart


----------



## sue1947

*Manteo Beach Resort and The Pines at Sunriver*

Manteo Beach Resort in Kelowna was a very nice surprise.  Townhouses with a garage on the lake with a fishing dock to the left and a sandy beach play area to the right and a nice walkway along the lake.  

Central OR is also one of my favorites though I prefer Sunriver or Black Butte over Eagle Crest.  The Pines at Sunriver was great.  We could ride the bikes off the bike trail onto the porch.  Close to the lodge and great viewing of the golf course along with the good hiking in the nearby Three Sisters Wilderness Area.  

Sue


----------



## ronparise

This is way different than the sort of thing that the rest of you are posting and my reasons for calling this a hidden gem, dont have much to do with the quality of the resort (although in my opinion it is top notch)

*Wyndhams Avenue Plaza Resort*, the floating weeks ownership. (not Wyndham Points or Worldmark Credits)

This is a 250 unit building built in the 1950's It was built as an all suites hotel. It is an urban resort located in the Garden District of New Orleans, There is a nice courtyard with a heated pool, a rooftop deck a complete spa and gym and the best steakhouse in town is in the building. So its all good. You can take the streetcar to the French Quarter and back and walk to the superdome. so no car is needed

But the reason I own multiple units here is the way the timeshare works. MF is reasonable (even low) and for every week you own, you have the right to another weeks use (just pay another fee) Also they allow split week reservations which means you can get 4 weekends in New Orleans with a one weeks ownership. There are folks that use one week for themselves and rent the other one bringing in enough to pay all the fees (can you say free vacation) Or with four 3 and 4 day stays you can attend all the Saints home games, or several of the various New Orleans events etc etc. It really is a flexible ownership and in my opinion a hidden gem


----------



## Elan

sue1947 said:


> Central OR is also one of my favorites though I prefer Sunriver or Black Butte over Eagle Crest.  The Pines at Sunriver was great.  We could ride the bikes off the bike trail onto the porch.  Close to the lodge and great viewing of the golf course along with the good hiking in the nearby Three Sisters Wilderness Area.
> 
> Sue



  I've stayed at Sunriver numerous times (non-TS).  It's also a very nice resort, but I don't consider it nearly as much of a "hidden gem" as Eagle Crest.  I also find Sunriver to be much more pretentious than EC.  Having said that, Crosswater is a _much_ nicer golf course than anything else I've played in that area.

  It's really hard to go wrong with any of the resorts in that region.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

beejaybeeohio said:


> Coincidence about the kudos for Whispering Woods?  Just home from visiting my sisses in Portland and starting to plan for a t/s week around my niece's wedding in August '14.  Her wedding venue is somewhere near Mt. Hood and a stay in Welches would be ideal.  As expected, there's no availability showing with RCI for that time frame, though....
> 
> Eagle's Nest in Crested Butte was one of my favorite trades.  The Osbourne Club in Torquay, England was too. Also Marco Polo Club Alpina in Austria!


TPI is a good source of inventory for Whispering Woods.


----------



## stoler527

I just wanted to make a few more points in favor of Marriott Royal Palms. I see that many of you are obsessed with beautiful views, lakes, mountains and the great outdoors. You are overlooking the vacation value of artificial and plastic.

There are many opportunities for a modern vacation at WDW.

-think of the value in viewing an artificial mountain (Space Mointain) through the romantic atmosphere of 99.9% humidity.

-anywhere you turn you are never out of sight of a cash register. Shopaholics rejoice!!

-princesses are heavy on the ground.

-you can use your plastic card to buy plastic vinylmation souvenirs shaped like mice. Who wouldn't want a bunch of those? I personally prefer plastic Stitch dressed like Yoda. 

-those pictures of the great outdoors looked pretty lonely and lacking in human companionship. That is never a problem at WDW. You are never alone there. The lines by themselves provide considerable human companionship. Lines are available for rides, eating, viewing shows, and purchasing souvenirs (see above).

These are only some of the advantages of a WDW vacation. The Royal Palms resort is the closest Marriott resort to these joys and therefore deserves recognition as a hidden gem.


----------



## momeason

Great info in this thread. So much to see and so little time!


----------



## eal

I also love Channel Island Shores and Mantro Beach Resort in Kelowna. Lake Condos at Big Sky in Montana is another "under the radar" timeshare.


----------



## Elan

Crafty527 said:


> I just wanted to make a few more points in favor of Marriott Royal Palms. I see that many of you are obsessed with beautiful views, lakes, mountains and the great outdoors. You are overlooking the vacation value of artificial and plastic.
> 
> There are many opportunities for a modern vacation at WDW.
> 
> -think of the value in viewing an artificial mountain (Space Mointain) through the romantic atmosphere of 99.9% humidity.
> 
> -anywhere you turn you are never out of sight of a cash register. Shopaholics rejoice!!
> 
> -princesses are heavy on the ground.
> 
> -you can use your plastic card to buy plastic vinylmation souvenirs shaped like mice. Who wouldn't want a bunch of those? I personally prefer plastic Stitch dressed like Yoda.
> 
> -those pictures of the great outdoors looked pretty lonely and lacking in human companionship. That is never a problem at WDW. You are never alone there. The lines by themselves provide considerable human companionship. Lines are available for rides, eating, viewing shows, and purchasing souvenirs (see above).
> 
> These are only some of the advantages of a WDW vacation. The Royal Palms resort is the closest Marriott resort to these joys and therefore deserves recognition as a hidden gem.



  Nicely done!


----------



## loafingcactus

I gotta put in Fox Run / Fox Den (VRI) and Fairways of the Mountains (Wyndham I think).  I bought my Fox Run sight unseen as $1 eBay because I can be really, really stupid and it's one of the best stupid things I've ever done- it is my happy place.  Mountains, no internet in the room and very limited cell service, pools and the lake... and when you want civilization it is only an hour away in the form of charming Hendersonville and equally charming Asheville.  Feels like a mountain cabin, not the hotel room feel of my usual Hiltons.  Home away from home.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I wasn't going to post in this one, because I feel that my favorites are a lot of others' favorites, too.  But then I remembered Powell Place in San Francisco, which we got via SFX exchange.  It's the perfect place to enjoy the city.  The cable car is right in front of the place.  We had a front window and watched the cable cars going up and down the street.  

The building was constructed about a decade after the earthquake, so it's old and very quaint.  The elevator is a little thing.  The stairway going up is beautiful, the front desk is very different.  The people there learn your name right away and call you by that each time you come back for the day.  The key remains at the front desk when you leave, and when you arrive "home", they give your key back to you.  It's on a heavyweight fob, so you don't forget to give it to them each day. They post your name on the front door during your stay, so that it says "Smiths' Suite." 

We had a little apartment with a partial kitchen (quite usable), a living room, bedroom and a bathroom.  The original cabinets and closets are in the bedroom, so it wasn't ruined by the conversion to timeshare. It's very much like a 30's apartment.  There were also great books on the shelves to read.  

They also do daily housekeeping and put a Ghirardelli chocolate caramel square on each pillow.  It's not fancy, but who needs fancy?  Loved every minute!  They provide daily coffee in a jar in the room.


----------



## Laurie

First Hidden Gem that comes to my mind: Domaine de Gavaudun, Perigord region of France.

I'm glad to see Whispering Woods get its due on this thread. Loved it, outstanding proximity to the waterfall trail along the Columbia River Gorge, and so many opportunities for hiking, scenic drives and city of Portland - couldn't do it all in a week. It's got good availability on RCI too.


----------



## gnorth16

I give my vote to Disney's Vero Beach.  Yes it's Disney, so how could it be a hidden gem???? Look at the sightings board. Vero Beach is rarely "gaga'd" over when posted compared to the Orlando resorts.  We have been there twice and it has its distinct charm that isn't at the other resorts we have stayed at.  Perhaps since it is small and you get to know the staff and other guests.  Maybe since it is away from most attractions and forces you to relax and stay on the property.  An honorable mention goes out to Hyatt Mountain Lodge which is tucked away in Beaver Creek, CO.  Again, not an independent, but small and gets overlooked by may when searching for a vacation.


----------



## sfwilshire

Carol C said:


> From time to time this resort is mentioned on TUG. It's in the same plantation as the Marriott's Barony and the Westin Resorts...and easy walking distance to those resorts and to the beach. They also offer free shuttle ride via golfcarts to beach for those loaded up with beach stuff. Best of all, the decor is gorgeous and upgraded often. There are three bedrooms...two of them are at either end of the large villa with its own master bath, making two of the BRs actual master suites. In the middle is the third bedroom with a detached third bathroom next to it. They are all handicap accessible units with amble space, grab-bars in bathrooms, etc. And the keycard access to elevators makes this resort quite secure. This resort exchanges both in RCI and II and I believe is Gold Crown with RCI. A real gem on Hilton Head when folks gush mostly about Marriotts and DVC.



We had a nice stay there once. The staff was one of the nicest I've ever met. We had car trouble and they went out of their way to assist.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire

Beaglemom3 said:


> Brant Point Courtyard, Nantucket, Massachusetts.
> 
> Old-timey and quaint.



I keep watching for a resale there that is just the right week. I've never been able to exchange in.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire

Tristram's Landing on Nantucket is my favorite gem. Nothing fancy, but the 3br private cottages are roomy for the island and you can't beat the location. Not beachfront, but minutes away. It was so hard to exchange into that I finally bought an interval there.

There is another interval for sale in our cottage. I wish one of the weeks was adjacent to the one I have. A one week visit just isn't enough for me. I'm much rather stay two.

Sheila


----------



## chriskre

I've got a few favorites.

Custom House in Boston, Little Gull Cottages in Longboat Key, Vistana Jensen Beach, Oasis Lakes & Parc Soleil in Orlando & Riverside Suites in San Antonio.

I've got a few others but I don't want any competition. :ignore:


----------



## bshmerlie

The best Hidden gem of Southern California has got to be the Blue Whale.  Tiny little timeshare right on the beach in Oceanside California.  You can only get the studios or a one bedroom with an exchange but there is no other timeshare that puts you closer to the water.  And the points exchange is cheaper than anywhere else on the coast.  Small but clean rooms with full kitchens.  With diligent searching on RCI you can often get summer weeks.  Just spent 4th of July there on an RCI exchange and have already picked up another week for next year as well.


----------



## DianneL

*Samoset*

My hidden gems: Samoset in Maine, Smugglers Notch, Vermont, Shearwater, Kauai, and Royal Dunes in Hilton Head. Own at Royal Dunes EOY. Always go there. Never trade it.


----------



## Deb from NC

We feel the same way about our Port O' Call week on Hilton Head..we always go..never trade it!
I also loved the Wyndham in Taos.  And we had a great vacation at Crag's Lodge in Estes Park.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*A True Gem*

There is a "hidden gem" of a Tugger who noticed my interest in Whispering Woods, had on hold with RCI the exact week I was hoping to get, and alerted me via private message that she was releasing it.  I quickly entered an ongoing and Voila! I was matched to her week!  Tuggers are the best!

Thank You, Katherine!!


----------



## MichaelColey

Two of my favorite underrated resorts:

Wyndam Ka'eo Kai in Princeville, Kauai, Hawaii.  The top floor units have tall vaulted ceilings and are HUGE.  The pool and the grounds are beautiful, and it's a pretty quiet resort.

HICV Desert Club in Las Vegas.  I don't gamble and I always get a car, so I don't care if I'm on The Strip when I'm in Vegas (usually for conferences).  The kitchens have GAS stoves, which is extremely rare in timeshares.  I love cooking on gas stoves, so that's a big draw for me.  The units are nice, and it's close to The Strip.


----------



## klpca

beejaybeeohio said:


> There is a "hidden gem" of a Tugger who noticed my interest in Whispering Woods, had on hold with RCI the exact week I was hoping to get, and alerted me via private message that she was releasing it.  I quickly entered an ongoing and Voila! I was matched to her week!  Tuggers are the best!
> 
> Thank You, Katherine!!



You're so welcome! It was my pleasure to help. Have a great time at the wedding.


----------



## twinmommy19

My vote is Marriott Fairway Villas.  There is very little that's truly NICE within a few hours drive of NYC (and Philly too in this case).  The units there are very nice and the resort offers enough activities to make it worthwhile to go there with a family at any time of year.  The Smithtown village nearby is nice - has a merry go round and train ride for kids along with shopping.  The outlets are great, and there's lots of restaurant options.  The hotel spa and fitness center are great too and so is the golf course on site.  Casinos 10-15 minutes away too.  Unfortunately I think others are catching on as we have not received a match yet for our Christmas week request.  May have to use a real deposit instead of an AC to pull it.  ( oddly Atlantic city wasn't blocked out over the holiday week for my AC so I was able to put in for the request...)


----------



## Jolson

*Las Olas Beach Club - Satellite Beach,FL*

Spent a week here in April and simply loved it.  I believe there are 40 units, all 2 bedrooms and all with balconies overlooking the ocean.  The pool is great and they have a great little walkway right onto the beach.  There were lots of activities and the staff bent over backwards to make sure you felt special.  Satellite is a little south of Cocoa Beach so it was close to the action but very quiet in this particular location.  You can also shoot over to Disney if you want to spend a day as it's a one hour drive.  This was definitely a gem in my book!


----------



## Carolinian

Isle of Palms Beach Club, Isle of Palms, SC - only four units, but right on the beach and an easy drive into Charleston, a great city.

Schloss Grubhof - 13th century castle in the Alps, just 30 minutes drive from Salzburg.  The one 2BR unit in particular has lots of charm

Sloane Gardens Club - bang in central London and only a couple hundred feet from the Sloane Gardens tube station.  They dumped RCI some years ago, so you can only get in through SFX.


----------



## pedro47

A hidden gem was 560 Ocean Club, on the broad walk in Atlantic City,NJ. We wants own a corner two (2) bedroom ocean view unit on the eleven floor.


----------



## Debbyd57

I agree with Eagle Crest in Oregon and Avenue Plaza in New Orleans.  Another of my favorites is Fairfield Glade.  It is peaceful, beautiful and relaxing, (and easy to get into).


----------



## JulieAB

bshmerlie said:


> The best Hidden gem of Southern California has got to be the Blue Whale.  Tiny little timeshare right on the beach in Oceanside California.  You can only get the studios or a one bedroom with an exchange but there is no other timeshare that puts you closer to the water.  And the points exchange is cheaper than anywhere else on the coast.  Small but clean rooms with full kitchens.  With diligent searching on RCI you can often get summer weeks.  Just spent 4th of July there on an RCI exchange and have already picked up another week for next year as well.



I have to agree. We just got back on Thursday. We had the one bedroom right on the end at the entrance. On an exchange! The view! I can still hear the waves....


----------



## skimble

Some people are missing the "hidden gem" concept of this forum.  
Marriotts, HGVC's, Wyndham, DVC-- definitely gems....not exactly hidden. 

Pine Acres in Pacific Grove, CA.  It's a quaint resort with a woodsy feel, small town.  You can walk to town for breakfast and a cup of coffee.  It's about a block away from the lighthouse, 2 blocks from the coast.  Deer, racoons... monarch butterflies!  
The coastline is rugged and gorgeous!  One bedroom units are nice for a couple. The 2 bd units are the best-- plenty of room for family with a huge L-shaped couch and fireplace... very comfortable.


----------



## DAman

Casa de la Playa in La Jolla. 

Southern CA coast at its best. I can watch fishing boats in the morning off the coast while I have my coffee and sunsets in the afternoon. Yes it has no activities, no parking, no pool but when I get there it's no problem.  The beach is just across a quiet residential street from it. 

I can walk everywhere I want to go(well just about-I can't walk to a Padres game) including shopping and great restaurants. I love summer in La Jolla/San Diego(ok-I like the rest of the year there too).


----------



## Krteczech

I agree with Whispering Woods being a gem. There is one other resort that I consider being a gem, Cottages de Lonvilliers, St Martin. My teen daughter' opinion is very different due to "isolated" location of both.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

skimble said:


> Some people are missing the "hidden gem" concept of this forum.
> Marriotts, HGVC's, Wyndham, DVC-- definitely gems....not exactly hidden.
> 
> Pine Acres in Pacific Grove, CA.  It's a quaint resort with a woodsy feel, small town.  You can walk to town for breakfast and a cup of coffee.  It's about a block away from the lighthouse, 2 blocks from the coast.  Deer, racoons... monarch butterflies!
> The coastline is rugged and gorgeous!  One bedroom units are nice for a couple. The 2 bd units are the best-- plenty of room for family with a huge L-shaped couch and fireplace... very comfortable.



Love the town of Pacific Grove.  It's my favorite locale to stay in the Monterey area.  In our earlier days DW and I stayed regularly at those beautiful old style 1950's motels in the area, where each room is actually a little building by itself behind the main office.  Saw the "Miracle On Ice" hockey game while staying at the Butterfly Lodge in Monterey.


----------



## npey

skimble said:


> Some people are missing the "hidden gem" concept of this forum.  Marriotts, HGVC's, Wyndham, DVC-- definitely gems....not exactly hidden.



I think some of the gold rated "hidden gems" mentioned are really difficult, if not impossible, to be confirmed to for some of us. Their gold ratings surely give us a hint of their desirability, so they are not exactly "hidden". Hidden gems should refer to those resorts that, in spite of not being gold rated or rated at all, provide an exceptional experience.


----------



## Elan

skimble said:


> Some people are missing the "hidden gem" concept of this forum.
> Marriotts, HGVC's, Wyndham, DVC-- definitely gems....not exactly hidden.



  My thought as well.


----------



## dundey

If you like to ski, Bolton Valley resort in VT.
All units are right accross the street from the lifts, as close to ski in / ski out as it gets!

This small resort also have miles of rated cross country and snow shoe trails and is close to Burlington, VT for dinner and shopping.

VERY under rated ski resort, with night skiing to boot!!  And close enough to Stowe / Smuggs if you want to ski another mountain while there.

The units are not luxury, but this place rocks!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

skimble said:


> Some people are missing the "hidden gem" concept of this forum.





npey said:


> I think some of the gold rated "hidden gems" mentioned are really difficult, if not impossible, to be confirmed to for some of us. Their gold ratings surely give us a hint of their desirability, so they are not exactly "hidden". Hidden gems should refer to those resorts that, in spite of not being gold rated or rated at all, provide an exceptional experience.





Elan said:


> My thought as well.



As the OP, my thoughts as well.

This is not about "undervalued gems"; it's "hidden gems".


----------



## Luvstotravel

dundey said:


> If you like to ski, Bolton Valley resort in VT.
> All units are right accross the street from the lifts, as close to ski in / ski out as it gets!
> 
> This small resort also have miles of rated cross country and snow shoe trails and is close to Burlington, VT for dinner and shopping.
> 
> VERY under rated ski resort, with night skiing to boot!!  And close enough to Stowe / Smuggs if you want to ski another mountain while there.
> 
> The units are not luxury, but this place rocks!



I've never skied there, but visited it this summer while we were at Smuggler's Notch. 

This place is for dedicated skiers, all right!  Not much else to do there. I'd love a ski week here.


----------



## LynnW

It seems a lot of you like Whispering Woods but I see there is Whispering Woods and Whispering Woods 11. What is the difference between the two? 
We are trying to plan a trip to Oregon for next Sept and are looking for a week in Seaside which could be difficult but a second week at Whispering Woods sounds great. Another hidden gem in Oregon is Stoneridge Townhomes in Sunriver. 

Lynn


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

LynnW said:


> It seems a lot of you like Whispering Woods but I see there is Whispering Woods and Whispering Woods 11. What is the difference between the two?
> We are trying to plan a trip to Oregon for next Sept and are looking for a week in Seaside which could be difficult but a second week at Whispering Woods sounds great. Another hidden gem in Oregon is Stoneridge Townhomes in Sunriver.
> 
> Lynn



The resort was built in two phases. The floor plans are different, but there isn't any real difference in quality or amenities.  One possibly significant difference is that the WWII units are built on two levels, with outside stairways and no elevator for the second floor units. I believe all of the WWI units are ground level.  

September is a very good time to visit.  The western slopes of the Cascade mountains at that elevation are a temperate rain forest, and during rain season it can rain.  A lot.  Of course, that's what makes the area so green and lush.  

WW also is a wonderful location for day trips to Columbia River Gorge, and to Washington and Oregon wine country.  Hood River, OR, particularly has a largen collection of tasting rooms, and isn't as pretentious (or expensive) as Yamhill.


----------



## sue1947

LynnW said:


> It seems a lot of you like Whispering Woods but I see there is Whispering Woods and Whispering Woods 11. What is the difference between the two?
> We are trying to plan a trip to Oregon for next Sept and are looking for a week in Seaside which could be difficult but a second week at Whispering Woods sounds great. Another hidden gem in Oregon is Stoneridge Townhomes in Sunriver.
> 
> Lynn



Just to add to Steve's post:
I was there in mid-Oct and really enjoyed it.  I chatted with the folks at the front desk on which units are in which exchange system and it boils down to:
Most of the Interval weeks are in WWII (the Shell inventory) with lots of stairs and most of the RCI weeks are WWI which are townhomes.  There are a few exceptions, but this gives you a good idea.

I really liked this resort.  It seems to me the way a resort should be run.  Nothing fancy but comfortable with money spent on things that matter.  They have VERY comfortable mattresses and excellent soundproofing (we couldn't hear the new baby next door, for instance) so I don't care if the appliances are not stainless steel or the closet doors are a little scuffed up.  

Sue


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

sue1947 said:


> Just to add to Steve's post:
> I was there in mid-Oct and really enjoyed it.  I chatted with the folks at the front desk on which units are in which exchange system and it boils down to:
> Most of the Interval weeks are in WWII (the Shell inventory) with lots of stairs and most of the RCI weeks are WWI which are townhomes.  There are a few exceptions, but this gives you a good idea.
> 
> I really liked this resort.  It seems to me the way a resort should be run.  Nothing fancy but comfortable with money spent on things that matter.  They have VERY comfortable mattresses and excellent soundproofing (we couldn't hear the new baby next door, for instance) so I don't care if the appliances are not stainless steel or the closet doors are a little scuffed up.
> 
> Sue


And because it's also in VRI there is often good availability through TPI. 

Every time we have stayed there we have rented using VRI VacationTyme.


----------



## elaine

thanks for the Casa de la Playa in La Jolla tip. I am going to put that one on my search, as well.  We will likely be so busy that pools, etc. won't matter. Elaine


----------



## LynnW

sue1947 said:


> Just to add to Steve's post:
> I was there in mid-Oct and really enjoyed it.  I chatted with the folks at the front desk on which units are in which exchange system and it boils down to:
> Most of the Interval weeks are in WWII (the Shell inventory) with lots of stairs and most of the RCI weeks are WWI which are townhomes.  There are a few exceptions, but this gives you a good idea.
> 
> I really liked this resort.  It seems to me the way a resort should be run.  Nothing fancy but comfortable with money spent on things that matter.  They have VERY comfortable mattresses and excellent soundproofing (we couldn't hear the new baby next door, for instance) so I don't care if the appliances are not stainless steel or the closet doors are a little scuffed up.
> 
> Sue



Thanks for the replies. I'm seeing availability for both phases with RCI Points but have to wait a couple of days for the check in date I want.

Lynn


----------



## scotlass

*Melfort Village & La Vista*

I know I am biased, but we have loved Melfort Village on the West Coast of Scotland for more than 25 years...never exchange it any more as we go every summer.  Very peaceful on a salt water loch but with access to the islands out of Oban.  The drive from Glasgow/Edinburgh itself is breathtaking.  

We also love La Vista in St. Maarten.  It's also very quiet but fantastic ocean views and near to restaurants, grocery stores, shopping.  That's another that we don't trade.

I consider both to be hidden gems.


----------



## travelplus

The Ridge Tahoe is a Hidden Gem in my opinion. We are owners there and are treated so well. In fact I called to make my reservation today for 2014 and in 2 minutes I got the week I wanted in a 2 bedroom Cascades. Then I called Interval to exchange our Marriott Desert Springs Villas 2 for a 2 bedroom at The Ridge. Called back The Ridge reservations and told them about the next week and was able to get the same unit we had for the past 2 years(plus one time on Bonus Time) for both weeks.

We love being at the top of the hill especially during Memorial Day when the crowds are at the bottom. We love the free BlueGo Shuttle service for busy weekends like Memorial Day Weekend.

The features at this resort are of a high class resort and Club. I love The Cascades because we are so close to the Knoll Pool just up to the top level and across an enclosed bridge and up the stairs.  The main Clubhouse and Pool is just a 5 minute walk. There is also a shuttle that takes you around the resort. You can even access the Tahoe Rim Trail(Part of the Pacific Crest Trail from behind Nagle Building 10). 

There is also Day Use as well should you not be able to get in at The Ridge and your resort does not have proper gym or pool facilities. 

In the Unit they have Sleep Number Beds, a large living room with sofas 2 bathrooms one with a Jacuzzi Tub and the Lock Off Unit has such a large bathroom with a separate shower and tub.  

The couch in the lockoff unit is also very comfortable to sit on to watch T.V. 

The manager here is friendly and they are on site unlike other large properties. The Management Company sits right on property and have been very helpful. 

We love their banana bread that they bake on site and leave in the unit before we arrive. 

The Deli on site has great prices for Breakfast Items. We love the views from the resort and breathing the fresh mountain air.

What's more there is a Private Gondola that connects with the Heavenly Valley Gondola plus a ski shuttle in the winter. There are also free ski lockers located next to the garage which doubles up as golf lockers in the Summer.

It's a true gem and I would exchange here over other places in Tahoe.


----------



## Krystyna

*2 favorites in the UK*

Sutton Hall Club nr York (England) small number of units but all have been refurbished to a high level and the staff are delightful and efficient.  This is a great base to get to the east coast of Yorkshire; then day trips round the Yorkshire Moors and Dales. We have even been up really early and had a great day in the Lake District, though next yr will be renting a self contained cottage on a farm to the east side of the Lake District.

Stouts Hill Club...what a hidden gem, we bought resale but this will be last one to go !  Well run, small number of units set in fantastic grounds.  I did a review yrs ago but it is still in great shape. Family have rented thru us and all agree with our assessments. The Cotswolds area of England is full of houses to visit/gardens...close to Bath.  Superb staff.  

We still own at Hilton Craigendarroch (Scotland) for the moment...but it's a large timeshare area.  Wonderful countryside to explore and the Hotel part is now converting their hotel units to 'timeshare suites'....

Exchanged into Barnsdale Country Club (England) and Hilton Coylumbridge (Scotland) for 2014.  Although Barnsdale is a large resort/hotel..I feel this could be a hidden gem. Will do TUG reports on both.  

Krystyna/Richard


----------



## channimal

Rangeley Lake Resort in Rangeley Maine.  2-3br Log cabins... by the lake.. perfect site for leaf-peeping in the fall.. hiking in summer... canoeing... and the views are picture perfect.


----------



## lalahe

Anyone have any new hidden gems they have visited recently? I'm always looking for cool places to add to my list of "should visit"


----------



## chriskre

lalahe said:


> Anyone have any new hidden gems they have visited recently? I'm always looking for cool places to add to my list of "should visit"



Recently stayed at Coconut Mallory in Key West.  
Nice little resort rarely seen in the exchange companies.

Also, Enchanted Isle which is my favorite beach timeshare.
Nothing fancy but a fabulous beach and nice staff.  

Beach Club I in Ft. Myers, all gulf/oceanfront units.


----------



## JohnPaul

*Swan Mountain Resort - Dillon, CO*

In my view this one truly meets the hidden gem mark.

This is an independent timeshare on the outskirts of Dillon, CO.  As we are skiers with Epic Passes from Vail Resorts we love that it is 5 minutes from Keystone, 15 minutes from Arapahoe, 20 minutes from Breckenridge, 30 minutes from Vail and 45 minutes from Beaver Creek. 

Location alone would not make it a hidden gem.  It is the most well supplied timeshare I have ever stayed in.  A unit that sleeps 6 will have at least 12 plates, cups, silverware, etc.  It will also have napkins, aluminum foil, all kinds of pots and pans and serving dishes.  Need a crock pot - just ask!!

Some units have gas fireplaces and some have wood burning.  Wood is supplied in unending quantities.  

There is one carport slot per unit which is wonderful in Colorado in the winter.

Units are a bit dated in decor but very clean and in good condition.  Formica - not granite and white appliances - not stainless.

We use RCI points to trade in every year.  The clubhouse has an indoor pool, indoor and outdoor spas, tennis courts.  The staff could not be more friendly.

Most units are 1 or 2 bedroom units (although one version of 2 bedroom has a loft and 3 bathroom sleeping 8 comfortably.)

As the buildings are all 3 stories (with a loft in the third floor unit) you may be in for some stairs.

There is one unit that is an anomoly.  It is one half of a duplex.  Four bedrooms and 4 baths.  Sleeps up to 12.  Hot tub and sauna in the unit.  Garage for one car.

We will be in that unit again next week with friends totalling about 10 people.


----------



## andex

cool thread!


----------



## Garnet

*Tahoe Beach and Ski*

Just read the thread-surprised Tahoe Beach and Ski isn't on it.  Mostly studios and 1 bedrooms (most partial kitchens, a few full kitchens).  Right on Lake Tahoe-they have their own huge beach-volleyball pit (sand), kids playground, fun activities (for a smaller resort they do a great job).  Well managed and very homey.  We bought an OEY (even though we have 3 kids) hoping to go with either just the kids, or when a kid or two are visiting Grandma/Grandpa-I like it that much.


----------



## eal

I hesitate to post this because I don't mind if the resort remains "hidden", but we absolutely love the cabins at Glacier Wilderness Resort in Montana.


----------



## Egret1986

*I guess someone else found my hidden gem and just had to have it for himself.*

Golden Strand Ocean Villas in Sunny Isles.  I'm sure "The Donald" will take a wrecking ball to it and I'll never be able to afford to stay in this area of South Florida's Riviera again.  TUG Brian just shared the news in another thread.


----------



## chriskre

Egret1986 said:


> Golden Strand Ocean Villas in Sunny Isles.  I'm sure "The Donald" will take a wrecking ball to it and I'll never be able to afford to stay in this area of South Florida's Riviera again.  TUG Brian just shared the news in another thread.



Well you can always come up a little further north to Hollywood.
Donald hasn't set his sights there yet although Jimmy Buffet has.  :annoyed:


----------



## HenryT

There's a lot of good information in this thread but the information will be hard to find.

It would be great if there was a sticky with the gems listed by state so it would be easy for people to reference.


----------



## sue1947

HenryT said:


> There's a lot of good information in this thread but the information will be hard to find.
> 
> It would be great if there was a sticky with the gems listed by state so it would be easy for people to reference.



I bet if you created that list it would be easier to get it into a sticky.

Sue


----------



## PStreet1

Worldmark Santa Fe qualifies, I think.  The location is great; it's a 10-15 minute walk to the Plaza, and there are great places to eat practically next door.  Units are small, but well laid out and well decorated.  Santa Fe itself is a gem, but not exactly hidden.


----------



## humor_monger

I appreciate the insight as to the difference in Phase I and Phase II as I have been eyeing this resort for a while and just haven't pulled the trigger yet.

Rockaway Beach Resort in Oregon is one of our favorites. All the units are 1 bedroom and face the ocean mere feet away. Most are 2 bath and all have a queen bed in the living room. Sounds a little strange, but it works. Both buildings are 3 story and no elevator.
http://www.ezrbr.com/ is the website.

Another is Mountain Retreat in Arnold, CA. I think almost all units are 2 bedroom. A golf course is wrapped around it. There are a lot of activities close by from Calaveras Big Trees State Park to Mercer Caverns, Moaning Cavern, Columbia State Historic Park, Ironstone Winery and Vineyards to name a few.
mtretreat.com/ is the website.


----------



## scotlass

Krystyna said:


> Sutton Hall Club nr York (England) small number of units but all have been refurbished to a high level and the staff are delightful and efficient.  This is a great base to get to the east coast of Yorkshire; then day trips round the Yorkshire Moors and Dales. We have even been up really early and had a great day in the Lake District, though next yr will be renting a self contained cottage on a farm to the east side of the Lake District.
> 
> Stouts Hill Club...what a hidden gem, we bought resale but this will be last one to go !  Well run, small number of units set in fantastic grounds.  I did a review yrs ago but it is still in great shape. Family have rented thru us and all agree with our assessments. The Cotswolds area of England is full of houses to visit/gardens...close to Bath.  Superb staff.
> 
> We still own at Hilton Craigendarroch (Scotland) for the moment...but it's a large timeshare area.  Wonderful countryside to explore and the Hotel part is now converting their hotel units to 'timeshare suites'....
> 
> Exchanged into Barnsdale Country Club (England) and Hilton Coylumbridge (Scotland) for 2014.  Although Barnsdale is a large resort/hotel..I feel this could be a hidden gem. Will do TUG reports on both.
> 
> Krystyna/Richard



Hi, tried to answer your email through TUG but it would not let me do it.  I have always been intrigued by Sutton Hall and Stouts Hill Club.  Had a week at Hilton Craigendarroch but had to cancel.   So many timeshares, so little time!


----------



## SDTexan

*Manteo Beach Resort*



sue1947 said:


> Manteo Beach Resort in Kelowna was a very nice surprise.  Townhouses with a garage on the lake with a fishing dock to the left and a sandy beach play area to the right and a nice walkway along the lake.
> 
> Sue



First exchange for us was to Manteo Beach Resort for part of our Honeymoon.  It wasn't quite summer (May) so no lake activities, but we didn't mind because there was so much more to do.  The townhouse was huge and had a great view of the lake.  If you are a wine lover, this is a perfect place to visit.  The area is known as the Napa Valley of Canada and does not disappoint.  The views from the surrounding mountains are incredible.  We did ATV's, bicycle and wine tour, goat cheese farm and more wine touring.


----------



## stoney

*GEM resorts in Spain and France*

I am interested in locating 'gem' resorts in or near Barcelona, Spain and Adge, France.  Any suggestions?


----------



## TUGBrian

while not a timeshare, I stayed in the hotel americana when in barcelona last (for a conference).

location was outstanding...although the room was very small.

I remember falling in love with the heated floor tiles in the bathroom...*sigh


----------



## Passepartout

Brian, if you are in Barcelona again, try this one: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...mper_Hotel_Barcelona-Barcelona_Catalonia.html Eixample neighborhood is OK, all rebuilt and on a square- grid layout, but we prefer the older, more jumbled-street area nearer the port/Ramblas area.

Jim


----------



## Steve

PStreet1 said:


> Worldmark Santa Fe qualifies, I think.  The location is great; it's a 10-15 minute walk to the Plaza, and there are great places to eat practically next door.  Units are small, but well laid out and well decorated.  Santa Fe itself is a gem, but not exactly hidden.



Just don't try to park at the resort with anything much bigger than a Yugo.  

Steve


----------



## rickandcindy23

*Wrong Courtyard, but June in Hyannis is pretty special*

Hawaiian Timeshare Exchange has a June 2016 week available at Courtyard Resort in Mass, if anyone is so inclined and has a deposit to get it.  I would take it, but I cannot think much past 6/2015 at the moment.  I should just book it.  I would have to deposit something.  Denise M. probably has a deposit someone could use.

Don't know if it's a hidden gem or not.


----------



## Laurie

Another hidden gem IMO, if it hasn't been mentioned: Blue Heron in Union, WA. Gorgeous location on the Hood Canal from which you can travel to Olympia NP, Mt Ranier NP, Seattle etc, large units. Consider a back-to-back week with Whispering Woods, already discussed here, which is what we did.



rickandcindy23 said:


> Hawaiian Timeshare Exchange has a June 2016 week available at Courtyard Resort in Mass, if anyone is so inclined and has a deposit to get it.  I would take it, but I cannot think much past 6/2015 at the moment.  I should just book it.  I would have to deposit something.  Denise M. probably has a deposit someone could use.
> 
> Don't know if it's a hidden gem or not.



Cindy, probably not. This resort was disaffiliated from RCI years ago due to not meeting RCI standards (not a high bar). Tho I've never seen it, there are many decent and probably better choices in the Hyannis area, and June isn't that hard to get.


----------



## gkbiiii

My Starwood Hidden Gems:

(Sheraton) Vistana Beach Club, is often overlooked, but is a nice, small property on the beach!

Sheraton PGA is a very small, charming property, that is great for golfers.


----------

